# ISO Reputable Dealer



## MoireErin (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello!

Would anyone of you mind giving me some names of some online reputable breeder/dealers for tortoises?

As I put in my introductions this past weekend...I am looking to get a baby sulcata within 2 months and I wanted to know who you all thought were really good breeders that have a good history of providing loving homes with healthy torts 

Right now, I have narrowed it down to 3:
Backwater Reptiles
Tortoise Supply
Turtle Shack

Any recommendations or comments would be greatly appreciated


----------



## wellington (Jul 17, 2013)

I have not bought a tortoise from tortoisesupply.com, however, the owner, Tyler is a member of the forum and I have purchased other things from him and highly recommend buying your tortoise from him. You won't go wrong.


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2013)

Many members here have well started healthy babies too. I have several dozen right now. Want one?


----------



## wellington (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay, my first choice for you would be to buy from Tom. I didn't realize he had any for sale now. Then Tyler. BTW, Tom's great threads for raising a healthy, smooth sulcata is listed below in my post. You should read them.


----------



## jerbs (Jul 17, 2013)

Arizona Tortoise Compound (http://www.arizonatortoisecompound.com) is also great. Andrew is terrific to work with.


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 17, 2013)

Buy from Tom, then tortoisesupply, then MAYBE someone on Kingsnake


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 17, 2013)

ARIZONA TORTOISE COMPOUND! Andy is a great guy and a reputable breeder. He has helped me out several times...


----------



## wellington (Jul 17, 2013)

Where ever you buy it from, be sure they are raising it hot and humid, not hot and dry. Toms, for sure are being raised in the hot and humid way.


----------



## Lancecham (Jul 17, 2013)

There are many very good breeders in the Vendor Review section. You can read the comments customers have made. 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/forum-107.html


----------



## MoireErin (Jul 18, 2013)

WOW! Thank you everyone! I am a bit upset though, for some reason, I am no longer getting notifications concerning my posts  So, I apologize for the delay in response.

Tom- could you tell me the cost for one of your babies +plus shipping? 

I will definitely check out all the other recommendations as well  I am also open to rescuing a sully-preferably younger than 3 years, but I haven't been having much luck in finding available rescues


----------



## AirborneExotics (Jul 19, 2013)

Based on personal experience, I would avoid Backwater, especially if this is your first for this (or any) species. Another place to look is Ben Siegel Reptiles out of Florida. He has daily "auctions" on his Facebook which is where we got our sulcatas along with our water monitor and female blue tree monitor. Superb animals and customer service.


----------



## Haira32 (Jul 19, 2013)

I had narrowed it down to the same three and I meant to ultimately buy from tortoisesuply but in a hurry I accidentally realized I purchased from blackwater. That was really stupid on my part, mixing up the website and by the time i realized, he had shipped already. Anyway, I would not recommend blackwater, my sully was so cold and dry and his shipping box was not labeled properly, just a plain brown box. I was not asked to sign for him, and because it was not labeled properly, I watched the delivery guy toss the package in the air. I have no idea what else my baby went through, but I am watching him like a hawk, hoping he doesn't go down hill.


----------



## MoireErin (Jul 20, 2013)

Haira32 said:


> I had narrowed it down to the same three and I meant to ultimately buy from tortoisesuply but in a hurry I accidentally realized I purchased from blackwater. That was really stupid on my part, mixing up the website and by the time i realized, he had shipped already. Anyway, I would not recommend blackwater, my sully was so cold and dry and his shipping box was not labeled properly, just a plain brown box. I was not asked to sign for him, and because it was not labeled properly, I watched the delivery guy toss the package in the air. I have no idea what else my baby went through, but I am watching him like a hawk, hoping he doesn't go down hill.



 That is horrible!! I am so sorry that your little guy had to go through that  I truly hope that since he now has an awesome parent like you~he will be on the mend very quickly! 

I am definitely NOT buying from them since that is how they treat the animals! However, I do wish I had enough money to buy them out of business and save all those babies


----------



## EricIvins (Jul 20, 2013)

Haira32 said:


> I had narrowed it down to the same three and I meant to ultimately buy from tortoisesuply but in a hurry I accidentally realized I purchased from blackwater. That was really stupid on my part, mixing up the website and by the time i realized, he had shipped already. Anyway, I would not recommend blackwater, my sully was so cold and dry and his shipping box was not labeled properly, just a plain brown box. I was not asked to sign for him, and because it was not labeled properly, I watched the delivery guy toss the package in the air. I have no idea what else my baby went through, but I am watching him like a hawk, hoping he doesn't go down hill.




Even if it was labeled "properly", your animal would have received no special consideration. The Overnight Carriers are freight forwarders, not animal couriers....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 20, 2013)

My vote would be to go with Tom. A friend and myself each purchased a hatchling from him last year, and he has great follow up communication as well as cutting edge insights into the proper methods of raising hatchlings. Someplace on the forum is a thread titled, â€œThe Official Little Ricky Thread" and it shows my baby from Tom as well as growth pictures and stats.


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 14, 2013)

wellington said:


> Okay, my first choice for you would be to buy from Tom. I didn't realize he had any for sale now. Then Tyler. BTW, Tom's great threads for raising a healthy, smooth sulcata is listed below in my post. You should read them.





spikethebest said:


> Buy from Tom, then tortoisesupply, then MAYBE someone on Kingsnake



Feelings crushed. Emotions damaged. Tom on the sh*tlist now! 

Tom is the man. He's admittedly cheaper than us on the animals and has pretty sulcatas.


----------



## MoireErin (Aug 14, 2013)

AWE! So sorry Tyler  I can only imagine that by the number of times you were recommended in this thread that you are AWESOME!! Chin up  You are too funny!


----------

